
UK Councils can demolish contaminated buildings under powers to stop coronavirus - walterbell
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2020/08/04/councilscan-demolish-contaminated-buildings-new-powers-stop/
======
whywhywhywhy
Literally any excuse in the UK to clear out space for tacky new build "luxury
flats".

